# Three holy men and a bear (joke)



## dmmj (Dec 18, 2010)

Three Holy Men & A Bear

A Priest, a Pentecostal Preacher, and a Rabbi all served as Chaplains to the students of Northern Michigan University in Marquette.

They would get together two or three times a week for coffee and talk shop.

One day, someone made the comment that preaching to people isn't really all that hard.

A real challenge would be to preach to a bear.

One thing led to another and they decided to do an Experiment.

They would all go out into the woods, find a bear,preach to it, and attempt to convert it.

Seven days later, they're all together to discuss their experience.

Father Flannery, who has his arm in a sling, is on crutches, and has various bandages on his body and limbs, goes first. "Well,"
he says, "I went into the woods to find a bear.

And when I found him I began to read to him from the Catechism. Well, that bear wanted nothing to do with me and began to slap me around.

So I quickly grabbed my holy water, sprinkled him and, Holy Mary Mother of God, he became as gentle as a lamb.

The Bishop is coming out next week to give him First Communion and Confirmation."

Reverend Bob spoke next. He was in a wheelchair, with an IV
drip in his arm, and both legs in casts. In his best fire and
brimstone oratory he claimed, "WELL, brothers, you KNOW that we
don't sprinkle! I went out and I FOUND a bear. And then I began
to read to my bear from God's HOLY WORD!

But that bear wanted nothing to do with me. So I took HOLD of him and we began to
wrestle. We wrestled down one hill, UP another and DOWN another
until we came to a creek. So I quickly DUNKED him and BAPTIZED
his hairy soul. And just like you said, he became as gentle as a
lamb. We spent the rest of the day praising Jesus."

The Priest and the Reverend both looked down at the Rabbi, who
was lying in a hospital bed. He was in a body cast and traction
with IV's and monitors running in and out of him. He was in real
bad shape.

The Rabbi looks up and says, "Looking back on it , circumcision
may not have been the best way to start!!!"


----------



## Kristina (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh good lord.... LOL!!!

Um, WHY, may I ask, does this take place in Michigan?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, you have me here sitting in my truck laughing out loud.


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Too funny


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Um, WHY, may I ask, does this take place in Michigan?



I can bearly keep myself from answering this with just the simple bear facts in front of me. It might however, make you even more grizzly acting then you already are and I worry about those claws.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL, um, you mean those itty bitty black bears we have a round here? They walk right down my street all the time. You want grizzlies, though, you gotta head out west. We don't have those, lol.


----------



## terryo (Dec 18, 2010)

Really funny


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 25, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Three Holy Men & A Bear
> 
> A Priest, a Pentecostal Preacher, and a Rabbi all served as Chaplains to the students of Northern Michigan University in Marquette.
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Jerseynox (Dec 25, 2010)

hilarious thanks for that


----------



## mango matto (Dec 25, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

